# Cabinet facelift - sanding vs. deglossing



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

since you want to use a brush (horrible idea) deglossing will be fine.


----------



## Jenbren77 (Nov 12, 2009)

Everything I've read recommends brushing if your not experienced with spraying. What are your thoughts of the two techniques?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The remnants of a hardwood forest are screaming that you are going to further abuse their offspring by painting over them. Perhaps again? Nice honey oak?

Do not be lazy. Strip them, bleach them if you must and let them be what they are. Put a whitewash glaze over them if you want a whiter look. Or put them on Craig's List and trade them for Lowe's or Ikea white laminate look crap and use the money you made to take the wife out for dinner.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I am betting jenbren IS the wife, could be wrong though, it has happened once or twice.:laughing:


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

This all depends on your expectations. Did you EVER see a cabinet in any store with brush marks? Can you even find one online? To me it screams "cheap" Why even do all the work? My recommendation if you cannot spray is to buy replacement pre-finished doors and drawer fronts... Now you have a new kitchen!


----------

